# [SOLVED] Jaki zapis package.provided dla konkretnego pakietu

## pikolodoro

Witam

chcę kilka pakietów ukryć na stałe i nie radzę sobie z tym.Chodzi o ścieżkę /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

Chcę by wogóle nie instalowalo mi kilku pakietów na teraz i zawsze,ale wynika że tam można ukrywać tylko konkretne wersje.

Każdy zapis z mniejsze/równe/większe od konkretnej wersji danego pakietu wypluwa mi błąd składni.Czy dobrze rozumiem że tylko taki zapis

```

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.19-r1

```

jest prawidlowy,czy może jednak jest jakis sposób na ukrycie pakietu bez podania konkretnej wersji? Sposob podany wyżej jest dopuszczalny ale ogranicza mnie do ciąglych poprawek zapisu gdy tylko pokaże się nowsza wersja.Właśnie tego chcę uniknąć

PozadrawiamLast edited by pikolodoro on Tue Oct 28, 2014 11:23 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

W package.provided spoofujesz konkretna wersje pakietu. Kazdy zainstalowany pakiet ma jakas wersje.

Wrzuc sobie

```
media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-9999
```

----------

## pikolodoro

Dziekuję

----------

